
What’s the Best Cloud Provider in 2016? AWS vs. Digital Ocean vs. Google vs. OVH - user5994461
https://thehftguy.com/2016/06/08/choosing-a-cloud-provider-amazon-aws-ec2-vs-google-compute-engine-vs-microsoft-azure-vs-ibm-softlayer-vs-linode-vs-digitalocean-vs-ovh-vs-hertzner/
======
SrPaperDuck
AWS for Cloud LeaseWeb for raw IaaS

